# Christmas Pics are here now



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn these pictures are absolutely adorable. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

These pictures are just simply gorgeous! Your boys and
Eli looks so handsome!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, that is wonderful! I love them! Those really say Merry Christmas.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

They're all just wonderful. All of your boys posed so nicely!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice looking family!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Great pictures!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> These pics are of my boys, Alex and Andrew and there favorite black Poodle....Eli!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all !


what a beautiful family! Eli looks soooo black -he is beaaautiful and your babies are too! lovely!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

What a handsome trio of boys you have there! You must be so proud! Great pictures and merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG Jenn, these pics are adorable. Boy I love your standard and your boys are just gorgeous too.:in-love: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

How wonderful, this pics will hold such great memories for you in years to come. They all look great, so happy to have their photos taken :smile:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It will one sad day when I have to look back at these photo's to remember my boys so young and Eli with us. My Pitbull is getting up there in age and that will be a aweful day for our whole family when we loose her. Luckily I have lots of pics of her through the years.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sooooo Cute !


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Happy New Year -Jenn, those boys are adorable as well as Eli. I only wish I could get our puppy (Cabernet's) to stand still for one tiny second to take a decent shot. He's almost 6 months now. Losing all the baby teeth...Suzanne


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Happy New Year -Jenn, those boys are adorable as well as Eli. I only wish I could get our puppy (Cabernet's) to stand still for one tiny second to take a decent shot. He's almost 6 months now. Losing all the baby teeth...Suzanne


Wow...6 months old already. I remember you talking about getting your pup but did you post any pics. I would love to see your (cabernet's) pup. That the breeder you got her from in Cali right? Please post a pic!


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Maybe that will be my New Year's Resolution to use the camera to upload pics, I know how to take them, just not how to upload them here...:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Happy New Year -Jenn, those boys are adorable as well as Eli. I only wish I could get our puppy (Cabernet's) to stand still for one tiny second to take a decent shot. He's almost 6 months now. Losing all the baby teeth...Suzanne


Suzanne - have we seen pix of your puppy - what is his name?


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Steeler (Pitt fan) is his name, black standard, 6 months old on Jan. 8th. No pictures yet, I will promise to try and figure out how to load the pics soon.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Steeler (Pitt fan) is his name, black standard, 6 months old on Jan. 8th. No pictures yet, I will promise to try and figure out how to load the pics soon.


Oh good! Can't wait to see Steeler. Love the name!


----------

